# tenosynovial giant cell tumor



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all,

Is this dx still 727.02 or 215.2 instead?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## ajs (Oct 20, 2011)

It appears the more accurate dx is 727.02.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 20, 2011)

ok thanks!!


----------

